# According women the Mercedes-Benz S-Class is the world's best car.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_-pic Daimler_

*According to female car experts from five continents the Mercedes-Benz S-Class is the world's best car.*

On behalf of "Women's World Car of the Year Ltd." from New Zealand, twenty international female motor journalists from 15 countries chose the best automotive newcomer of the last year. Not only did they consider design, technical functions, comfort and similar criteria, they also evaluated aspects such as the "wow factor", sex appeal and value for money.

Cars in six categories were rated. The experts were unanimous in choosing the "luxury car" and selected the Mercedes-Benz S-Class as their favourite. As the luxury saloon from Stuttgart received the most points of all category winners, the experts also awarded it the highest distinction ***8211; the "Supreme Award". The S-Class therefore holds the title "Women's World Car of the Year 2014".

This acknowledgement consolidates the reputation of the S-Class as a technological trendsetter and the epitome of luxurious travel. The saloon boasts innovative safety systems and is the first vehicle worldwide to feature suspension technology that is even able to react in advance to road unevenness. It therefore offers an unprecedented level of ride comfort.


_-pic Daimler_

_Source Daimler.com_


----------

